# Just snagged an Ankona Copperhead Gen 2



## fastrack1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Super stoked to have this boat!  Bought from a member here.  














































Upcoming additions:  


3rd battery & charger

Lowrance HDS7

Stiffy Hybrid

LED Gunnel lights & Stern underwater LEDS

Radio & compass


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Cool boat! I really like the cayenne. I think it has the perfect motor setup too.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That is one great looking boat. I am affraid to ask the price

Power pole and stake out?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Damn that ones nice


----------



## fastrack1 (Jun 19, 2014)

> That is one great looking boat. I am affraid to ask the price
> 
> Power pole and stake out?


I think I got a good price. These puppies are hard to come by unless you want to wait on a 9 month build. Stake out mount but no stake. Not sure if I will use it having a power pole. I'm new to this skinny water game, so I'll figure it out as I go. Other boat is a Sea Hunt Triton 220. Can't wait to get to fish that I could only see from a distance before.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats on the new ride! 

Check out the PowerPole Micro….it's at the cats azzz….


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> > That is one great looking boat. I am affraid to ask the price
> >
> > Power pole and stake out?
> 
> ...


You will use it. If the current is moving it's nice to put the powerpole down and then use the stake out pin to keep the boat from moving with the current.


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

Jons old boat. Best of luck with it. I love my Copperhead.


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

love the ice blue color on everything. any performance numbers


----------



## fastrack1 (Jun 19, 2014)

> love the ice blue color on everything. any performance numbers


No electronics on it right now but will be adding next week and should get some numbers. Running a 4-blade power tech stainless.


----------



## fastrack1 (Jun 19, 2014)

> Jons old boat. Best of luck with it. I love my Copperhead.


It is Jon's old boat. Man did he hate seeing it go. It was liking taking his first born


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

Does anyone know who makes the boga holder/tool knife caddy that is mounted on the center console?


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Very nice!


----------

